# A couple of snaps



## Phantom (Jul 2, 2014)

Took these looking out my front door
Pity the weather was overcast


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2014)

Beautiful Phantom, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shirley (Jul 2, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kaya (Jul 2, 2014)

Nice!!


----------

